# Comfrey



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some fresh comfrey? I had an accident a month ago and it's not healing as quickly as it should.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some fresh comfrey? I had an accident a month ago and it's not healing as quickly as it should.


I dont know where you can get it in paphos but its botanical name is symphytum officionale which is derived from Greek so if you asked for that you might get it.
In a previous incarnation I was a medical aromatherapist and would often use comfrey oil on injuries.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I dont know where you can get it in paphos but its botanical name is symphytum officionale which is derived from Greek so if you asked for that you might get it.
> In a previous incarnation I was a medical aromatherapist and would often use comfrey oil on injuries.


Oh , thank you. The injury seems to be stuck to a lump on my cheek bone. I'mputting it off but do you know a good english speaking GP in Paphos? PM if you can't put it on here. 

I'm starting to worry that it might be permanent. X


----------



## omgirl03 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi there,
I'm all for herbal remedies like comfrey or Calendula (Marigold) for healing, but it sounds like you have an encapsulated infection in the muscle. There's only one treatment for that--and it is drainage and antibiotics. It should not be expensive, and will heal quickly.
Cheers!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Oh , thank you. The injury seems to be stuck to a lump on my cheek bone. I'mputting it off but do you know a good english speaking GP in Paphos? PM if you can't put it on here.
> 
> I'm starting to worry that it might be permanent. X


All the hospitals seem to have English-speaking doctors. I've not had a problem finding one capable of understanding complicated medical issues yet *


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Oh , thank you. The injury seems to be stuck to a lump on my cheek bone. I'mputting it off but do you know a good english speaking GP in Paphos? PM if you can't put it on here.
> 
> I'm starting to worry that it might be permanent. X


Veramedica (dr Natasa Mala) is great. Just past papantonios in chlorakas next to the Knossos pizza.
Dr Mala beleives in using natural products as much as possible. I would go along and register with her anyway Susan so you have a dr in case of emergencies.

Veronica


----------

